# Played a Parker today...



## AChRush1349 (Feb 27, 2010)

My god. Fucking gorgeous guitars. I had always been a bit turned off by the because of the upper horn (I never found it attractive...) but I decided to test one that looked quality. I'm not certain which model I played, but it has a mahogany body, which was easy to tell because the beautiful wood grain was left unpainted. Beautiful bolt on carbon fiber enforced necks. Does Parker make neck-thrus? if so, is the neck still reinforced with carbon fiber? $1400 dollars. I think I might ether hold up on getting a seven, or pray that it stays there until I GET my seven AND extra money...oh, choices choices....
Input?


----------



## ralphy1976 (Feb 27, 2010)

i have never played a parker but it is definitively one of my "would totally like to play" axe especially due to the design, engineering and sounic possibilites.

zimbloth might be able to talk to you more about it though!!!

tough decisions ahead indeed!!!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 27, 2010)

Sounds like you played one of the cheaper Nitefly series guitars. Though, they're all pretty much incredible, bar some of the "budget" P-series models. 

As for the neck joint, the higher end Parkers have a set-neck construction.


----------



## george galatis (Feb 27, 2010)

i played a parker fly of a friend of mine in ma old amp...they sound really clean! 
they work nice when you play jazzy chords, fusion music or funky - blues....sexy and comfort neck which in the high frets works smooth 

if you like that guitar you should keep saving money


----------



## DevinShidaker (Feb 27, 2010)

That's a nitefly, still incredible, but if you play an actual fly, you'll shit your pants, they weigh something like <4 pounds, and they are not bolt ons.


----------



## george galatis (Feb 27, 2010)

yeah was like air guitar


----------



## yellowv (Feb 27, 2010)

USA Parkers are neckthrough, but I beleieve run about $3300 now. I have a Fly Mojo and it is fantastic.


----------



## Joel (Feb 27, 2010)

I've played 3 parkers: A fly mojo (singlecut), a fly deluxe and a nitefly. All of them were absolutely amazing and the fly deluxe was probably the nicest guitar i've ever played, they are just so easy to play. The only thing i've played which was (IMO) as good, was a Vigier Excalibur.


----------



## baboisking (Feb 27, 2010)

parkers are absolutely incredible! ive played a mojo, never had the chance to play one through an amp, but i hear its a thing of beauty.


----------



## yacker (Feb 27, 2010)

yellowv said:


> USA Parkers are neckthrough, but I beleieve run about $3300 now. I have a Fly Mojo and it is fantastic.



The fly model guitars appear to have the best neck thru heel on any guitar, but apparently they are set neck, as stated above. They call it their "multi-fingered neck joint."

I really think that it's pretty much the best neck joint out there and is a huge chunk of why I like Parkers. People who have played and liked one of the bolt-on's really owe it to themselves to try the higher end models.


----------



## tian (Feb 27, 2010)

AChRush1349 said:


> I think I might ether hold up on getting a seven, or pray that it stays there until I GET my seven AND extra money...oh, choices choices....
> Input?


I wouldn't spend $1400 on a NiteFly M. I would either find a used one for around half of that or get a Fly Classic and probably still spend less than $1400.


----------



## DevinShidaker (Feb 27, 2010)

My guitarist just bought a nitefly for like $750. You just have to keep looking until you find a good deal!


----------



## noob_pwn (Feb 27, 2010)

I wouldnt really say parkers are for me, I like guitars with a bit more junk in the trunk but fuck they are incredible. The fretboards are mindblowingly awesome as is their construction and feel. You do owe it to yourself to try some of the higher end stuff parker put out it really is in a league of its own


----------



## xMitch92x (Feb 27, 2010)

I have major GAS for a Fly Mojo Trans Blue, but only BMusic stocks them and they're in South Australia


----------



## Metalus (Feb 27, 2010)

I own an Italian plum Parker Fly Deluxe. It is hands down one of the best guitars ive ever played in my life. The feel of the neck is amazing and the carbon fiber fretboard is the smoothest thing ever. The only neck ive played that feels thinner is the JP6. Besides that they are AMAZING guitars


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Feb 27, 2010)

Mmmm.....
Parker...


----------



## Speedy Fingers (Feb 28, 2010)

I love my Deluxe. It made me stop playing sevens because nothing feels as good.


----------



## AChRush1349 (Feb 28, 2010)

I'd LOVE to own a parker...but I REALLY need a seven...maybe i'll snoop around for a cheap gently used parker AND pick up an inexpensive 7.


----------



## paintkilz (Feb 28, 2010)

my buddy used to have an american Fly dlx..one of the best guitars ive EVER played...the neck was amazing with the profile, the carbon composite board material and stainless frets....played like butter...

my buddy just got his washburn WM7 today, and im lookin forward to trying it...if the neck will play anything like the parker, my 7321 is in trouble...although i know it doesnt have stainless frets...


----------



## TheFranMan (Mar 2, 2010)

God I played one of the high end Parkers and was GASing so hard. That thing played and sounded like a dream. The ONLY complaint I had was that while sitting down, the left horn was digging into me. That could be because I always sit classical style. Oh well. Absolutely incredible guitars either way.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Mar 2, 2010)

^That's literally my ONLY qualm with those guitars. They really do play like a dream. My cousin/bassist says that he's never seen me have so much fun playing as when I had my Parker. I suppose that any guitarist that's serious about playing deserves to have a Parker in their collection.


----------



## yellowv (Mar 2, 2010)

Heres a pic of my Parker just cause I like to show it off


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Mar 2, 2010)

That is 100% hot, dude. I had a Nitefly M with Nailbombs in it - looked similar to that, but yours is definitely sexier.


----------



## yellowv (Mar 2, 2010)

Hears an ass shot showing that perfect heel.


----------



## troyguitar (Mar 2, 2010)

You can find NiteFly models really cheap used. I had a black one that was beat up and the piezo didn't function that I bought for $400. It still played like a dream. I probably should have kept it just to have a nice 6 string laying around.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Mar 2, 2010)

The Nitefly M, though, is now known as the Classic. They go for about $900 used, usually, and seriously can NOT be beat for the money.


----------



## darren (Mar 2, 2010)

Incorrect. The Nitefly M is bolt-on. The Classic is the traditional thin Parker body and "finger jointed" glued neck. Both are all mahogany, though.


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 2, 2010)

Adam Of Angels said:


> The Nitefly M, though, is now known as the Classic. They go for about $900 used, usually, and seriously can NOT be beat for the money.



Both the Classic and NiteFly are discontinued now, but there are always a few floating around on eBay. I Just got a Galaxy Gray Mojo in thats pretty sweet now that we're sharing pics and all...


----------



## Ironbird (Mar 2, 2010)

That 'Galaxy Gray' is the perfect guitar finish! Lovely guitar, man...I'm envious.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Mar 2, 2010)

darren said:


> Incorrect. The Nitefly M is bolt-on. The Classic is the traditional thin Parker body and "finger jointed" glued neck. Both are all mahogany, though.



Good point, I didn't think of that, and Nick - that guitar is phenomenal.


----------



## AChRush1349 (Mar 3, 2010)

So what's up with the USA models and no pickup rings/visible mounting screws? What if I (After through some miracle obtaining one of those masterpieces) want to throw BKP's in it


----------



## mikernaut (Mar 3, 2010)

Looking at my Fly Deluxe I believe there are 2 of the hex poles ( in the pickup center itself) that actually screw in direct mounted to the guitar's body. I have seen a few Parker's with BKP's in them not sure if there was re-routing involved to get them to fit or not though.


----------



## darren (Mar 3, 2010)

If i'm not mistaken, BKP can make pickups to fit the Parker mounting method.


----------



## pink freud (Mar 3, 2010)

As it was said before, the Flys are set-neck. The whole back of the guitar is joined to a molded sheet of carbon fiber.


----------



## Jango (Mar 3, 2010)

I wish Parkers made 7 string models...I would stain my pants, then immediately sell all my gear to buy one.


----------



## yellowv (Mar 3, 2010)

Actually unless they started recently bkp does not do pickups that fit parkers. Tim told me a few months back that their pole spacing doesn't match up. They can do rewinds though.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Mar 3, 2010)

I would almost bet money that I saw somebody from this site that had Tim make him a pickup that would fit in his Fly


----------



## synrgy (Mar 3, 2010)

I haven't played one since shortly after they first came out. It was like 1996 or something. I was only 16, and I wasn't particularly good or knowledgeable with guitar yet, but to this day I remember that Fly Deluxe being one of the most excellent guitars I ever laid my hands on.


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2010)

Lucevan Le Stelle (sp?) has a parker with bkps in it.


----------



## yellowv (Mar 3, 2010)

A bunch of people have parkers with bkps in them but in all cases I have seen both the pickups and guitar required modification.


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2010)

yellowv said:


> A bunch of people have parkers with bkps in them but in all cases I have seen both the pickups and guitar required modification.


 
Ah... Sorry dude, I misunderstood you.


----------



## dclayton1388 (Apr 25, 2010)

So is it wrong for me to trade a guy a Jackson RR3+Marshall AVT150(headonly) for a new parker p44 pro tribal green?


----------



## darren (Apr 25, 2010)

A bit of an odd bump, but the P-Series Parkers are just generic Korean guitars that happen to be sort of in the shape of a Parker. The P-44 Pro has the Parker bridge and piezos, but it doesn't have the stainless frets or the carbon fibre. I'm not sure it's a good trade or not... you'd have to decide if it's worth it to you.


----------



## AliceAxe (Apr 25, 2010)

I LOVE the feel of Parker Fly, it is so comfortable and smooth to play but SO expensive I can't afford one.


----------



## 777timesgod (Apr 26, 2010)

Parkers are good guitars, i've played a couple myself, but their price tags are ridiculous. i dont know if its the dealers otr the company itself but you could get a better guitar from a CS for less...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 26, 2010)

777timesgod said:


> Parkers are good guitars, i've played a couple myself, but their price tags are ridiculous. i dont know if its the dealers otr the company itself but you could get a better guitar from a CS for less...



Better maybe (and that's a big maybe, as the USA Parkers I've played have had impeccable fretwork), but good luck finding a Custom Shop that will make anything remotely similar to a USA Parker.


----------



## Metalus (Apr 26, 2010)

Adam Of Angels said:


> ^That's literally my ONLY qualm with those guitars. They really do play like a dream. My cousin/bassist says that he's never seen me have so much fun playing as when I had my Parker. I suppose that any guitarist that's serious about playing deserves to have a Parker in their collection.



Amen bro


----------



## Metalus (Apr 26, 2010)

And since were showing off


----------



## AliceAxe (Apr 26, 2010)

Jango said:


> I wish Parkers made 7 string models...I would stain my pants, then immediately sell all my gear to buy one.


 
yeah!! 

(except for the pant staining thing. actualy I wouldnt sell my gear either. a kidney on the other hand...)


----------



## dclayton1388 (Apr 26, 2010)

darren said:


> A bit of an odd bump, but the P-Series Parkers are just generic Korean guitars that happen to be sort of in the shape of a Parker. The P-44 Pro has the Parker bridge and piezos, but it doesn't have the stainless frets or the carbon fibre. I'm not sure it's a good trade or not... you'd have to decide if it's worth it to you.


True. More resale value than both my trade offers combined. I figure if i like the p44 pro that much then save up for a higher end fly?


----------



## kherman (Apr 28, 2010)

My '98 Fly Deluxe.






I prefer the older Fly's.
Exposed thumb wheel. Different control layout.


----------



## Andromalia (Apr 28, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Better maybe (and that's a big maybe, as the USA Parkers I've played have had impeccable fretwork), but good luck finding a Custom Shop that will make anything remotely similar to a USA Parker.


Same as always, a new Parker is 5KUSD equivalent in Europe. That's the price of the most expensive amfisound customs with all the frills, custom carvings and paintwork blah blah.Parker was in my list of "dream guitars you keep for life" and left it because of this. Barring a good opportunity to buy one used or a trip to the states, I'll pass.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 28, 2010)

Andromalia said:


> Same as always, a new Parker is 5KUSD equivalent in Europe. That's the price of the most expensive amfisound customs with all the frills, custom carvings and paintwork blah blah.Parker was in my list of "dream guitars you keep for life" and left it because of this. Barring a good opportunity to buy one used or a trip to the states, I'll pass.



I agree they're very expensive, especially for you guys in the EU, but that still doesn't negate the fact that you'll never find a shop capable of making a Parker, outside of Parker themselves. Between the carbon/glass fretboards, proprietary electronics, and special carving/construction methods, even a shop as nice as Amfisound can't make a Parker-like guitar. 

The proof is in the fact that people still buy a lot of USA Parkers. 

Also, you might want to take a look at Amfisound's pricing, the CHEAPEST Kaira 6 (bolt-on) is 2250 EURO, or almost $3000USD. In comparison Thomann lists USA Fly's for as little as 2700 Euro.


----------



## darren (Apr 28, 2010)

For whatever reason, USA Parkers don't hold their value extremely well. You can often find pretty nice ones for very reasonable prices.


----------



## Fikealox (Apr 28, 2010)

I love Parkers  I honestly don't see myself owning any other brand again.


----------



## Andromalia (Apr 29, 2010)

> I agree they're very expensive, especially for you guys in the EU, but that still doesn't negate the fact that you'll never find a shop capable of making a Parker[...]


Yes I know and agree, no problem. But as always, comparing what's worth what will be different from country to country and not be an absolute. The carbon stuff blahblah is only really intersting if for whatever reason you want a high quality ultra-lightweight guitar (I know of someone owning one because he has back problems and can't play a regular guitar standing up, and especially not a Les Paul type weighing tons), the tonal qualities of the guitars are excellent but other builders are in the same league. 

That's why I'm ordering an Amfisound, it's official today ! First payment is sent.  (Yes I'll make its own topic...when I have something useful to post, such as progress pics)


----------

